# The Politics Forum Has Some Changes



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

After repeated warnings and with no regard for the forum rules regarding personal attacks the following 2 people are gone from Nodak Outdoors:

Militant_Tiger
hill billy

I'd like to remind everyone that while a political discussion can and will get heated, personal attacks are not tolerated.

Attack the opinion, not the person.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

About dang time, now let's all learn form their mistakes and move on.. :beer:


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

YES!!


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

A decision I can respect, on both accounts. Thanks!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

#2, just wondering why you feel the need to even comment when you've been a member for a whole 2 weeks and have posted a whopping 22 times? No insult intended, just don't quite understand :eyeroll:


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Kind of where I was going with that....just wondering what response I would get.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

> I can assure you #2 and Hillbilly are the same person.


Believe what you want. I dont understand how I can get thrown into the middle of this. I just made a comment. Thats all..


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> I can assure you #2 and Hillbilly are the same person.


T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41, that's funny you say that cause first of all, I think #2 is too liberal to be hillbilly, and second of all, you sure filled MT's shoes pertty quick when he got booted :computer: .


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> ABBK, do you really think so? I mean, MT posted a PM proving that they were the same. I would give you a link, however, I believe it was deleted.
> 
> As to me being MT, that thought is laughable, and I'm sure the moderators will agree.


Then you have a likeness to him and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

#2, hill billy, and a couple others do post from the same IP address. However, it is a military base IP and they are most likely different people. That is my take on this, for now.

Robert


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

This forum will never change.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

o


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

wigglesworth said:


> This forum will never change.


It's all a matter of who is the most stubborn, and can block ip addresses. Don't bet any money on anything yet.

This is an edit: Hill Billy decided he was a bigger man than MT and has left.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

T3

We never really know who we are talking to on here. We really have no more idea of their age than yours. Now don't get your old hide in a bunch, but it's true. Maybe I am only 15 lol.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm 15 too, just very wise and well spoken for 15, that's all. LOL (laughing out loud).


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Robert A. Langager said:


> I'm 15 too, just very wise and well spoken for 15, that's all. LOL (laughing out loud).


Me too! At least that's what the girls tell me about my libido! 

Ryan


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Robert A. Langager said:


> #2, hill billy, and a couple others do post from the same IP address. However, it is a military base IP and they are most likely different people. That is my take on this, for now.
> 
> Robert


Nope everybase computer has a different IP address so it would still be different.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

sotaman said:


> Nope everybase computer has a different IP address so it would still be different.


That could very true. I guess I figured there would be common 
PCs available for use on a base, just like a library. Who knows, maybe I am just an idiot.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Robert A. Langager said:


> sotaman said:
> 
> 
> > Nope everybase computer has a different IP address so it would still be different.
> ...


Robert, 
Your correct, there's not enough computers to go around for everyone and they share. I know for a FACT it would be against the rules for them to even use this site (for active duty people) with government computers unless they were at the base liberary or they were civilians employee's.
I know this is true for at least the Air Force.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> > #2, hill billy, and a couple others do post from the same IP address. However, it is a military base IP and they are most likely different people. That is my take on this, for now.
> >
> > Robert
> 
> ...


Who says they have to be teenages that are causing this havoc????


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Lindberg9 said:


> T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:
> 
> 
> > > #2, hill billy, and a couple others do post from the same IP address. However, it is a military base IP and they are most likely different people. That is my take on this, for now.
> ...


Maybe they have a router!


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Do you know why it is so? It is because Bush, at last, began unifying our country. Almost all of us do not like what he has done and still doing. Let us impeach him!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Careful now sevendogs, you're real colors are going to show through. Your post is so ridiculously far off topic it doesn't even make sense.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

haha.. you guys need to kick back and put in a little pink floyd, another brick in the wall, and just appreciate life for a minute or two. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

buckseye said:


> haha.. you guys need to kick back and put in a little pink floyd, another brick in the wall, and just appreciate life for a minute or two. :lol:


Sounds like good advise. I'll try following it when my Sunday caffein wears off. You know thee cups at church and two pots at the resturant afterwards.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

buckseye said:


> haha.. you guys need to kick back and put in a little pink floyd, another brick in the wall, and just appreciate life for a minute or two. :lol:


All in all your just another brick in the wall :lol: :beer: Great idea


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

sevendogs said:


> Do you know why it is so? It is because Bush, at last, began unifying our country. Almost all of us do not like what he has done and still doing. Let us impeach him!


That home made hooch will get you every time.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Actually MT, I have not even tasted it, I have only heard about moonshine.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Commonly referred to as "corn liquor" down here, its actaully very good.
I have a few friends that make it and give me samples once in a while, very smooth stuff. I accept to be gracious and give it to my brother.

I have tried a few snorts of it and it would explain seven dogs comment :lol: .

I'm pretty sure I wasn't feeling any pain after consumption.

Its the reason nascar exists.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Ben Elli said:


> Robert A. Langager said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 15 too, just very wise and well spoken for 15, that's all. LOL (laughing out loud).
> ...


Hey me too, only I am a very lonely and deprived 18 year old girl who is 36,24,36 and very lonely, wanna chat?

EDIT: NOT FOR REAL! STOP PM'IMG ME ALREADY!!!!!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

buckseye said:


> haha.. you guys need to kick back and put in a little pink floyd, another brick in the wall, and just appreciate life for a minute or two. :lol:


Floyd is a little too crybaby for me. Ill go with Jimmy hendrix, The Doors and of course Led Zepplin!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

SFC Rude said:


> Ben Elli said:
> 
> 
> > Robert A. Langager said:
> ...


That wasn't me this time! :beer: 36 is too big of a set o' hips for my taste! 

Ryan


----------

